# non-residence Freelance



## bezzz (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I need information, i have brother who work as a web developer freelance in indonesia and one company in singapore was interested to use his service with condition he needs to attend meeting and do some consultation every week in Singapore weekly from monday until wednesday and wednesday afternoon can go back to indonesia and this one for long term, the company said will withold 15% from the fees for tax matter so it's legal, does he needs special pass to enter singapore 3 days weekly or just us entry visit pass?

Thank You.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

He will need a work pass of some kind. The nature, scope, and duration of his activities require one.

Singapore has a tax treaty with Indonesia. He should check to see whether Indonesians are exempt from 15% withholding due to that tax treaty.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

better get an Entre-pass !! frequent ins and outs will one day lead to 'don't come back for next 6 months or so .. ' thing


----------

